# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Οι Πρωταθλητες του Κιάτου

## NASSER

Oταν αναφέρουμε σε παλιές γενιές αθλητών το Κιάτο Κορινθίας, όλοι αναγνωρίζουν το πρόσωπο του Αναστάσιου Χασούρα.
Τη χρονιά 1987 το γυμναστήριο ''ΑΔΩΝΙΣ'' με ιδρυτή τον Αναστάσιο Χασούρα αναδείχτηκε το δεύτερο σε όλη την Ελλάδα για τους περισσότερους σε συμμετοχές αθλητές και νίκες σε αγώνες, αθλεί το κόσμο από το 1980,την εποχή που ακόμα τα γυμναστήρια στην Ελλάδα ήταν ελάχιστα .Ο *ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ* *ΧΑΣΟΥΡΑΣ* έχει συμμετάσχει σε 12 πανελλήνια πρωταθλήματα και κύπελλα με διακρίσεις που αφορούσαν πάντα τις πρώτες τέσσερις θέσεις .

Δυο φωτο ιστορικες!!
(Απο αριστερα Αναστασιος Χασουρας συγκριση με τον Ιορδανη Λεβεντελη. Πισω και κεντρο αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι ο Κωλέττας Βαγγελης)



(Απο αριστερα Χασουρας, Κωλέττας, Λεβεντελης,Μπουντουλης, Κεχαγιας. Τους αθλητες πισω στη σκηνη δεν τους αναγνωριζω)







Ωστόσο αξιοσημείωτο είναι το γεγονός ότι το γυμναστήριο του κ.Αναστάσιου Χασούρα αποτελεί σημείο αναφοράς και σταδιοδρομίας για πολλούς πρωταθλητές που έχουν αναδειχτεί στη περιοχή του Κιάτου Κορινθίας. Αθλητές με διακρισεις όπως:

O *Θεοφάνης Αντωνόπουλος*:
1989 JUNIOR MR ΕΛΛΑΣ IFBB 3η ΘΕΣΗ
1991 JUNIOR MR ΕΛΛΑΣ IFBB 2η ΘΕΣΗ
2003 ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ IFBB ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 3η ΘΕΣΗ
2003 ΒΑΛΚΑΝΙΚΟ IFBB ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 5η ΘΕΣΗ
2004 ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ IFBB ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 1η ΘΕΣΗ
2004 ΒΑΛΚΑΝΙΚΟ IFBB ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΒΟΥΛΓΑΡΙΑ 3η ΘΕΣΗ
2005 ΒΑΛΚΑΝΙΚΟ IFBB ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ 2η ΘΕΣΗ
2005 ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ WABBA 3η ΘΕΣΗ
2006 ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ WABBA 2η ΘΕΣΗ
2007 ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ WABBA 1ηΘΕΣΗ
2007 ΠΑΝΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΟ WABBA ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑ 5η ΘΕΣΗ
2008 ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ WABBA 2η ΘΕΣΗ
2008 MR ΑΙΓΑΙΟ WABBA 2η ΘΕΣΗ
2008 ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ NAC 8η ΘΕΣΗ
2009 ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ NABBA WFF ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ 3η ΘΕΣΗ
2009 UNIVERSE NABBA WFF 1η ΘΕΣΗ
2009 UNIVERSE NABBA WFF ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙΑ 7η ΘΕΣΗ









Ο *Βασίλης Σιτές* :
Στην κατηγορία junior
2005 WABBA ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 1η ΘΕΣΗ
2005 WABBA ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 3η ΘΕΣΗ








Ο *Ιωάννης Χασούρας* υιός του ιδρυτή: 
Στην κατηγορια junior
2006 WABBA MR ΚRITI 1η ΘΕΣΗ
2006 WABBA MR HELLAS 1η ΘΕΣΗ
2006 WABBA ΠΑΝΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 1η ΘΕΣΗ
2006 WABBA ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟ 1η ΘΕΣΗ
2006 WABBA ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ 2η ΘΕΣΗ







Και ο* Κώστας Καπετάνος* :
2008 CHRISBERG GRAND PRIX ΡΟΔΟΣ 2η ΘΕΣΗ
2008 ΝΑΒΒΑ HELLAS ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΗ 1η ΘΕΣΗ
2009 NABBA WFF ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ 2η ΘΕΣΗ
2009 WABBA ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ 1η ΘΕΣΗ
2009 NABBA WFF UNIVERSE 1η ΘΕΣΗ

----------


## NASSER

Ποσταρω για δευτερη φορα φωτογραφιες που στο αρχικο ποστ του αφιερωματος δεν ειναι εμφανεις!

*Χασουρας Γιαννης*



*Σιτες Βασιλης*







*Αντωνοπουλος Θεοφανης*



*Καπετανος Κωσταντινος*

----------


## NASSER

Τα σχολια δικα σας για αυτο το αφιερωμα! Θα πρεπει να πω πως θα εχουμε και συνεχεια με πλουσιο φωτογραφικο υλικο και βιντεακια απο χορογραφιες και ποζαρισματα αγωνων.

----------


## kaiowas

bravo nasser για το αφιέρωμα :03. Thumb up: 

Ο Αντωνόπουλος συμπλήρωσε βλέπω 20 χρόνια αγώνες

Μπράβο και στο Κιάτο για τους αθλητές που έχει βγάλει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Είναι ιδιαίτερη χαρά να βλέπουμε επαρχιακές πόλεις με ιστορία και συνέχεια στο bodybuilding και το Κιάτο ειναι μία από αυτές, όπως και άλλες πόλεις ανά την Ελλάδα.

NASSER σε ευχαριστούμε και περιμένουμε και άλλο υλικό από το Κιάτο!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Μαρία

Πολύ ωραίο αφιέρωμα και εχω και την τυχη να ξερω και απο κοντά τους αθλητες!!!
Ο Τασος ο Χασουρας καθε φορα μιλαει με μεράκι για εκεινα τα χρονια,τα δυσκολα οπως λεει που δεν υπηρχαν οργανα και εψαχνε ευκαιρια με δουλειες στα κτηματα κ.α να γυμναστει.
Μιλαει για την διατροφη του εκεινη την εποχη που δεν ειχαν την πολυτέλεια των συμπληρωματων και του καθημερινου κρεατος και εκανε διατροφη με λιθρινια για να παιρνει την πρωτεινη που χρειαζοταν.Καμαρωνει για τον γιο του Γιαννη Χασουρα που ακολούθησε τα βηματα του και ειναι παντα εκει να τον συμβουλέψει για οτι χρειαζεται οπως και τον Βασιλη τον Σιτε οι οποιοι ειναι και αδελφικοι φιλοι.
Ο Φανης ο Αντωνόπουλος καταξιωμένος αθλητης με πολύχρονη και σταθερη πορεια στον χωρο οπως και ο Κωστας ο Καπετάνιος αθλητης ταλέντο με αξιώσεις στο ενεργητικο του αποτελει μελλον του αθληματος.!!!!

----------


## ioannis1

καταπληκτικο αφιερωμα  .τελειο.δυσκολες εποχες αλλα με πολυ αγαπη για το ββ. :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εμένα πραγματικα μου άρεσε αυτο το αφιέρωμα γιατι βλέπω και αθλητες που είχαμε παίξει και μαζί όπως ο χρήστος ο κεχαγιάς που έχει χρόνια που τα παράτησε , αλλα ο βαγγέλης ο κωλέτας δεν πρέπει να είναι αυτός εκτός αν υπάρχει συνωνυμία , γιατι με τον κωλέτα απο τα γιάννενα είχαμε κατεβεί μαζι βέβαια σε διαφορετικες κατηγορίες και είχε χάσει την ζωή του σε τροχαίο 

για τους αντωνόπουλο και καπετάνιο τι να πούμε τους εχουμε δεί και πρόσφατα σε καταπληκτική φόρμα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Πολυ καλο το αφιερωμα και στα 3 παιδια που ειναι και παρα πολυ καλοι αθλητες επισεις! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Οι νεοι πρωταθλητες του Κιατου εχουν δαπρεψει και στο εξωτερικο. 
Την πορτα ανοιξε ο Θεοφανης Αντωνοπουλος και ακολουθησαν ο Βασιλης Σιτες επειτα ο Γιαννης Χασουρας και τελος ο Κωνσταντινος Καπετανος. 
Ολοι εχουν επενδυση στην σκληρη προπονηση και διατροφη! Και οι κοποι τους απέδωσαν!
Ολοι ειναι σε καθημερινη βαση ειναι σε επαφη με το γυμναστηριο και βοηθουν στην μεταδοση των γνωσεων τους. Συντομα καποιους απο αυτους θα τους δουμε παλι επι σκηνής.

----------


## NASSER

ο Βασιλης Σιτες, εφηβος διαγωνιστηκε στο Παγκοσμιο της WABBA το 2005. ΚΑτελαβε την τριτη θεση και πολυ καλες κριτικες για ωραιες αναλογιες και μυικοτητα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νασσερ σε ευχαριστουμε για το αφιέρωμα !!
Είναι ωραία ιδεα να παρουσιαζονται αθλητες απο πόλεις με παράδοση στο σιδερενιο αθλημα.
Ο Τασος Χασουρας είναι γνωστος αθλητης  απλα πολλοι δεν τον είχαμε προλαβει,πολύ καλά έκανες και εβαλες φωτό.
Ο γιος του αξιος συνεχιστης της οικογένειας και με πολυ καλες προδιαγραφες..
Ο Φανης Αντωνόπουλος πολύ καλός αθλητης με συνεπεια και με πολλες διακρίσεις..
Ο Κωστας Καπετάνος ταλαντούχος αθλητης και με μελλον μπροστα του.
Τελος ο Βασίλης Σιτες παρά την συντομη πορεία του εχει δείξει ότι έχει δυνατότητες...Συγχαρητηρια σε όλους τους αθλητες,περιμενουμε και αλλο υλικο !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Μαρία

Οι φωτο ειναι απο το Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλημα WABBA 2006 στην Αθήνα.Ο Γιάννης ο Χασούρας κατελαβε την δευτερη θεση στην κατηγορία junior!
Θα ακολουθήσει και άλλο υλικο με ποζάρισμα απο βιντεάκια!!!!

----------


## jemstone

Επέστρεψα !!! :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: … παιδία πολύ καλό αφιέρωμα και πολύ καλές Φώτο μπράβο :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Πανελληνιο WABBA 2006. Χωρογραφια Γιαννη Χασουρα


[YOUTUBE="γιαννη"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wk132SVIC00&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wk132SVIC00&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Και ενα βιντακι απο το παγκοσμιο της WABBA 2006 στο Περιστερι στην Αθηνα

[YOUTUBE="χασουρας"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mhJr1H-peWY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mhJr1H-peWY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

για καλυτερη αναλυση πατηστε το HQ

----------


## NASSER

Nac World 2008 Fanis *Antonopoulos* Προσωπικα εχω δει τον Φανη και σε αλλους σπουδαιους αγωνες και να διακρυνεται, οπως το βαλκανικο του 2004 στη Βουλγαρια. Ηταν για πολυ ωρα στις συγκρσεις και φυσικα δεν περασε απαρατήρητος.

[YOUTUBE="φανης"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jf-iYSMd73E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jf-iYSMd73E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Μαρία

Ο Βασιλης Σιτες καταλαμβανει την τριτη θεση στο Παγκοσμιο Πρωταθλημα της WABBA το 2005.




Eδω με τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό και τον Γιάννη Χασούρα

----------


## Muscleboss

nice! ευχαριστούμε παιδιά!  :03. Thumb up: 

Πολύ δυνατό τελικά το Κιάτο. Δημιουργεί παράδοση και θα περιμένουμε συνέχεια!

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> Ο Βασιλης Σιτες καταλαμβανει την τριτη θεση στο Παγκοσμιο Πρωταθλημα της WABBA το 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eδω με τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό και τον Γιάννη Χασούρα


ο Βασιλης ειναι ενας χαρισματικος αθλητης με πολλες δυνατοτητες. ΜΕ περισσοτερο χρονο πρωετοιμασιας δεν θα απειχε απο την πρωτη θεση στο παγκοσμιο. Η φωτο τα λεει ολα.

Ακομα εχουμε αρκετο υλικο για τους φιλους του φορουμ  :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Ενας πραγματικα πολυ καλος αθλητης και αγαπητος στους φιλους του φορουμ που τον εχουν γνωρισει απο κοντα. Κωστας Καπετανος!!!
Η τελευταια φωτο ειναι και αφιερωμενη στον προπονητη και φιλο Φανη Αντωνοπουλο.

----------


## The Rock

Ωραίο αφιέρωμα Νασσέρ  :03. Clap: 
Καλά ο Βασίλης Χασούρας φοβερά genetics το παλικάρι  :02. Shock: 
Πολύ καλός :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Να υποθέσουμε ότι το δίδυμο Καπετάνος-Αντωνόπουλος θα κάνει ξανά την εμφάνισή του την ερχόμενη αγωνιστική περίοδό;

Μας έμαθαν σε συχνές συμμετοχές και αν περάσει μια χρονιά που δε τους δούμε θα παραξενευτούμε.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

> Ωραίο αφιέρωμα Νασσέρ 
> Καλά ο Βασίλης Χασούρας φοβερά genetics το παλικάρι 
> Πολύ καλός


Baσιλης Χασουρας δεν υπαρχει. Μηπως θες να πεις Γιαννης Χασουρας ή Βασιλης Σιτες??

----------


## NASSER

> Να υποθέσουμε ότι το δίδυμο Καπετάνος-Αντωνόπουλος θα κάνει ξανά την εμφάνισή του την ερχόμενη αγωνιστική περίοδό;
> 
> Μας έμαθαν σε συχνές συμμετοχές και αν περάσει μια χρονιά που δε τους δούμε θα παραξενευτούμε. 
> 
> ΜΒ


Ο Καπετανος ετοιμαζεται σιγουρα, αλλα ο Αντωνοπουλος δεν εχει αποφασισει ακομα αν θα παιξει φετος καθως θελει μια χρονια να ξεκουραστει.

----------


## Nora Kollia

θα εμφανιστουμε κ φετος ηδη εχουμε αρχισει σιγα σιγα προετοιμασια να ειμαστε καλα μεχρι τοτε πρωτα ο θεος

----------


## -beba-

Kαλή επιτυχία. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## The Rock

> Baσιλης Χασουρας δεν υπαρχει. Μηπως θες να πεις Γιαννης Χασουρας ή Βασιλης Σιτες??


Ναι μπερδεύτηκα με τόσα ονόματα, τον Γιάννη εννοούσα.

----------


## Muscleboss

> θα εμφανιστουμε κ φετος ηδη εχουμε αρχισει σιγα σιγα προετοιμασια να ειμαστε καλα μεχρι τοτε πρωτα ο θεος


Αναμένουμε με ανυπομονησία!  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αντε καλή επιτυχία στον φανη και κώστα και να πάνε όλα καλά στην προετοιμασία τους  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

να εισαι καλα Ηλια κ πιστευω να τα πουμε κ απο κοντα συντομα

----------

